# Before & after shots



## stinger haut (Jun 16, 2007)

This pontiled taper top Farland was dug in a privy back in the northeast (can't remember where).
 I have had quite a few of these over the years, but oddly enough this one is missing the small a in Pa.
 Here is the before it was worked on picture and then in the next post is the bottle after I finished it.
 I worked on this one earlier in this year.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 16, 2007)

Here is the after picture.
 Stinger


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 16, 2007)

It looks good, what was the procedure? Cutting? Polishing? How long?


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 16, 2007)

Thank you for the compilment about the bottle.
 This bottle required a lot of hand work before it went into the tumbler to remove any scratches, pitting, casewear, etc.
 Then the inside was cut with 600 cutting oxide for about 24 hours.
 After the inside was done, 1,000 cutting oxide was run for about 30 hours both on the inside and out.
 A polish was used on the inside, while the outside received 1,200 slow cutter for about 4 days.
 Then I had some 1,200 left over from another bottle that I tumbled, the 1,200 had turned into polish by that time, so it was used to polish the outside, while the regular polish was used on the inside. This took about 2 more days and the bottle was finished.
 RPM's were about 30 throughout the entire tumbling process and I used a 4" canister. The stopples were Jar Doctors using a 3 prong for the base and both a cone and open stopples for the mouth.
 Some of the embossing had a little damage, that still exists. Luckily, it is very minor.
 I completely forgot to protect the iron on the pontil, so its just about all gone. 
 I keep a log on all my tumbling with dates, RPM's, cutting & polishing types and how long each process takes. This helps me with future tumbling.
 Stinger


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks great !
 What did you use for your hand work ? Sand paper ? I have a killer straw yellow Dyottville Whiskey that has some pretty good scratching on it . I would like to try to remove them , and was wondering what your hand prep was before hitting the tumbler . 
 Thanks , Brian


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Stinger,
    It's good to see you post!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Pono, Welcome back brother man. Been a while. Hope all is well.

 Great job on the bottle as usual.


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi Brian,
 Thank for the compilment on my bottle.
 Most of the handwork that I do before I put the bottle into the tumbler is done with a glass sandpaper. The glass sandpaper leaves less sanding marks. I usually start with 300 grit and will end up using 1,200 to 1,500 grit to further smooth out the sanded area. When sanding out a scratch, I will sand in one direction and then go the opposite way, alternating as I sand. Try and sand the area as flat as you can so you don't create dips and more sanding marks in the glass. 
 I use duct tape to protect the areas around the sanded areas. This is especially needed around any embossing.
 It can be slow and frustrating work and you have to ask yourself if its worth your time or if the bottle is worth it as well.
 The age of the glass and color will also be a factor in how hard or easy sanding will be. Just like when you tumble a bottle, some colors and age are major factors when you choose want cutters and polishes to use on your bottle.
 I have tumbled enough bottles to know when I can remove the scratches with a cutting oxide and when It requires some handwork because the oxides won't do it.
 You'll find that not every bottle will look better with the scratches removed because the sanding might take anyway some unique features of the bottle, mainly character and crudity. Also, some bottles just look best just the way they are.
 I usually will only do this type of prep work on a bottle that is worth much more money and if it will improve the bottle's appearance.
 The Farland in the picture (money wise) wasn't worth the time it took to prep. However, it was in such bad condition when it came out of the privy, I thought that it would be a good challenge to see how far I could get it to mint. I am also retired and have plenty of time to work on bottles that require a lot of work.
 You might want to try sanding a cheap bottle first before tackling a bottle that is worth more or is one of your favorites.
 Stinger


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 17, 2007)

Hey Zane and Warren,
 Thanks for the welcome back.
 I had a surfing injury caused by some idiot kid who somehow ventured on on a pretty big day out in the water last winter. I went for surgery and then they found some other stuff that was wrong with me, so more surgery.
 Well, that is all over now. I actually went out and surfed  last week and helped judged our local pro/am contest yesterday.
 Here is a picture of that day I was injured of me on the biggest wave I rode last winter. This was the last wave I rode before I got injured.
 Its at a favorite reef break called Tombstones and breaks about a third of mile out. I actually made this wave.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, And I thought our little 10ft hurricane waves were big. Glad to hear your ok now Pono. Could have been bad. I envy you though. Can't manuver a board with out a pair of ankles.


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 17, 2007)

Howsit Warren,
 Actually in Hawaii, where surfers come here to prove their abilities and how macho they can be, this wave is considered about a medium size wave.
 I can't surf the big stuff anymore, this is about my max now. My brother still can surf the really big days at 56 years old. For me, this is about as macho as I can get.
 Stinger


----------



## capsoda (Jun 17, 2007)

I understand that for sure. My macho on the water begins and ends with a shower.[sm=lol.gif]

 Don't know if I could stand on one much less make a run.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 17, 2007)

Thanks Stinger for the info !
 Appreciate you sharing !  Brian


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey Pono, I'm glad that you're ok now. Where was that pic taken? Looks like some north shore action. I have too busy with my sports photography. I found a privy in the back of my friends property but I have too busy to dig it. It looks like early 1900's. Found out that a train track ran thru the propety. Found a few broken blobs strewn about, it's a good thing it's on my friend property and I don't have to rush. Talk to you later... Rick


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 28, 2007)

Howsit Rick,
 No, the shot of me on that wave wasn't the North Shore. If it were the North Shore you'd probably see about 5 other guys taking off on me.
 Its a spot that reqiures either a fourwheel drive and then you have to paddle out or you can find a friend with a boat and paddle into the break (I came in on a boat). Last Winter we had some really big swells come through. This reef usually doesn't break inless you get a very strong northwest swell. 
 That is great about the privy being in your friend's yard. Take it slow and easy.
 The trashpit up north was being dug into by myself and a few other guys who surf. I got about 20 hutches out of it. Two of then were full funneltop Excelsiors and a Lahina Ice. One of guys got a long neck Brady and a 3/4 round bottom Pacific hutch. I also found a tooled top Peacock whiskey near Hakalau, just laying on top of the ground near the stream. Its in pretty good shape, one scratch on the shoulder.
 Where I live a sugarcane co. had a R&R running right behind my house. I live in camp two area. I have found a lot of R&R spikes, rails, and even ties. The train stopped up the street to pick up the workers. They 're going to be widing Puainako someday and they'll be bulldozing that area plus an old dump. that my neighbor remembers from when his grandfather and father were working the fields. I hope to be present when this happens.
 Did you hear about the kid who was prawn fishing up in Honomu and found a Brady hutch. David at Glass Fron The Past told me about the kid walked in to the shop with the bottle. The father came in and off went the Brady.
 I have a friend who lives down the street fron David's shop, so I usually stop in and say hi and see whats new. However, having been laid up, I haven't gone up there lately.
 At Honoli'i some early hutches have been found lately by the ground keepers. That surprised me, I have only seen much later bottles there.
 I hope your privy has a lot of good Hawaiian bottles in it.
 Pono


----------



## HawaiiGlass4me (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Pono. I think people who surf today are crazy, it's not the waves or the reef that are dangerous, it's the younger surfers who have no respect for others that cause the danger. I guess I'm a chicken whenever there's lots of water around, I don't swim, I sink.

 I heard many stories about people finding good bottles in the streams around the Honomu and Hakalau areas after a big rain storm. I heard that a bunch of collectors found a great spot near the old Hakalau post office. They were finding a lot of rare blobs in nice condition.

 Have you noticed that it's becoming more difficult to buy the less common soda bottles in the antique shops. I have been checking out all of the shops in Hilo and Honomu and I don't see much of the rarer bottles. I'm about 16-20 bottles short of completing my Big Island collection. Of course one of them is the painted lable Hilo Excelsior soda.


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 28, 2007)

Howsit Rick,
 People who surf for the most part are good to surf with, but out of the water its a different story.
 Your that close to completing a Big Island soda collection that is pretty darn good. 
 Yeah, that one painted Excelsior is VERY hard to find. If you find it ( hopefully you'll find it) then you won't have to pay a lot of bigtime kala for it.
 Last time I was hitting the bottle stores it was very lean, no really hard to find bottles. I think that a lot of guys are collecting these days. There are also so many F.O.B. s showing up around Hilo.
 Are you going to the show in Honolulu next month?
 Pono


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 28, 2007)

Stinger, I thought that bottle looked familiar!


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Tony,
 Yeah, there are probably a billion Farlands out there.
 I think I have about 6 different ones.
 Did you dig this one?
 Stinger


----------



## Tony14 (Jun 28, 2007)

No I just bought it off the forum. Got it for 30 (small crack in the blob)


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 29, 2007)

I think I remember it being posted for sale on this forum (?) $30.00 is a good price for that year soda. Good looking bottle with very minor damage. 
 Most sodas and minerals have dropped a lot in price in the last year. It is a buyers market for most sodas and minerals right now. Buy low, sell high.
 Stinger


----------

